# Aylin Tezel zeigt viel nackte Haut!



## Q (24 Aug. 2012)

Beim Deutschen Nachwuchspreis, den First Steps Awards, waren zu den Festlichkeiten am 20. August 2012 im Stage Theater Potsdamer Platz in Berlin viele bekannte Gesichter vertreten. 



Unter ihnen auch die Schauspielerin Aylin Tezel, die im sommerlichen Outfit in die Objektive der Fotografen strahlte.


Weiß scheint diesen Sommer im absoluten Trend zu liegen, viele Stars zeigen sich mit luftigen Oberteilen in dieser Farbe, was wahrscheinlich auch den derzeitigen Temperaturen zu verdanken ist. 



So trug auch die schöne Aylin Tezel ein weißes Top. Mit diesem schulter- und rückfreien Teil, das am unteren Rücken lediglich gebunden war, zeigte die Schauspielerin *besonders viel Haut*. Sexy wirkte auch der Kragenteil des Tops. Damit zog sie alle Kameras auf sich, als sie über den roten Teppich lief.


Das Outfit war sexy, wirkte dennoch aber absolut natürlich, genauso wie auch der Beauty-Look der Schönen. So hatte die Schauspielerin mit den deutsch-türkischen Wurzeln sich dafür entschieden, ihr langes, dunkles Haar in einen tiefsitzenden Pferdeschwanz zu bringen, aus dem vorn an den Seiten locker zwei wilde Strähnen fielen.


Auf dem Gesicht lag nicht viel Make-up. Der Teint von Aylin Tezel war ohnehin perfekt, es lag lediglich etwas Rouge auf den Wangen, für noch mehr Frische. Die Augen waren leicht von Schwarz umrahmt, auf den Lippen lag ein matter Lippenstift.


(look der Stars)


Wer jetzt Lust hat, auf diese Augenweide einen Blick zu werfen, der kann sich folgenden tollen Post anschauen:


http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...otsdamer-platz-berlin-august-20-2012-29x.html

Das Schönste aber war der schelmische Blick mit dem Lächeln, das die Schauspielerin auflegte, als sie in die Objektive blickte. Sie spielte mit den Kameras. Das machte sie nur noch umso sympathischer und sexier!


----------

